# Jobs in Abruzzo ?



## Lanester

Hello All !!

I'm new to the forum here and have enjoyed reading lots about you all !

I'm hoping to move to Abruzzo, Teramo specifically very soon as my girlfriend lives there and i'm set my mind on moving there soon. I'm orginally from Liverpool, UK and have a background of 'IT, computer and Customer Tech Support' jobs and am looking for any advice or information about looking for jobs in Abruzzo at all ? I'm currently learning Italian at the moment but its still at the early stages.

Any help or information would be much appreciated very much !!

Thank You Very Much For Reading !! GRAZZIE TUTTI !!

Ian:clap2:


----------



## bahamut

you should be able to find something in the area of Val Vibrata or San Benedetto del Tronto which is not that far from Teramo. I guess there are chances in Teramo too but it may be harder. 

Good luck with your move here!


----------

